# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Vermoeid na auto-ongeval

## krekel

Hoi, ik heb vorige week woensdag een accident gehad. Wat schaafwonden en wipless...Ik loop alle dagen moe, reeds al na een uur dat ik op ben. Gans de dag door...Ik maak me erg ongerust.Kan zelfs niet meer tv kijken of boek lezen? Wie heeft hier raad mee....Niets van energie meer

----------


## snipper

Hoi, 
Als je een wiplash hebt kun je daar erg moe van worden. Het is heel belangrijk dat je naar de dokter gaat en je door laat sturen naar een fysiotherapeut. Die kan je wiplash gaan behandelen en zo kun je de gevolgen ervan beperken. Als je dat niet doet kun je er je hele leven last van houden.
Wacht niet maar ga naar de dokter! Sterkte

----------


## krekel

Dank je Snipper,maar heb al naar 3 ver schillende dokters geweest.Ik wet echt niet en zei ook niet wat het zou kunnen zijn...Ik slaap alle dagen tot 10u30 en ben dan nog moe?????? DAT MAAKT ME ZO BANG!!!!!! Heb gisteren men bloed laten prikken en volgende week gaan we verder kijken....

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Krekel,

Waar ben je dan zo bang voor?
Kun je dit beschrijven?
Wacht op de uitslag van het bloedonderzoek...hopelijk is dat in orde!
Ik wacht op een reactie hier van je!

Liefs Agnes Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Krekel,

Mocht je dit lezen; gaat het al beter met je? 

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## biancavangorp

hoi hoi

ik heb zelf 2 jaar geleden een ongeval gehad. de volgende dag toen ik op stond had ik totaal geen contole meer over me nek en ook een whiplash ik ben halver weg de fysio ermee gestopt dat ik dacht dat de rest wel goed zou komen ik ziet nu ook met de gevolgen van veel hoofdpijn vermoeid enz dus ga na de fysio er zijn wel vele behandelingen nodig tenminste bij mij wel en ik had er geen zin meer in maar ik heb er echt spijt van

succes
liefs bianca

----------

